# painful blind eye



## codedog (Aug 20, 2012)

Looking for an ICD-9  for painful blind eye, keep coming up with 379.91- but does not say blind, another coder thinks its 360.41  blind  hypotensive eye, not sure -any ideas ?


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 20, 2012)

you cannot code what doctor does not diagnose or document.  you can code one eye blindness from 369.xx and then eye pain and sequent the eye pain first.  unless of course there was an injury which caused the blindness and the pain.


----------

